# New Smoker Recommendations



## jquade (Mar 13, 2018)

My old Bradley finally took a crap on me.  Looking to purchase a new MES.  With all the different models out there, it's gotten to be kinda confusing.  Looking for recommendations and suggestions.  I do know I want the 40 though.  TIA!

Jeff


----------



## lovethemeats (Mar 13, 2018)

If you go electric. Watch what generation you get. I cant say anything about the propane ones. My MES 30 2nd gen is decent. But its an electric one. No issues with it yet and its a couple years old and seen lots of cooks. If you don't care for the window. You can pick up a decent one at a good price. Or you can pick up the MES40. I got the Sportsman Elite thru Bass Pro Shop. Not a bad price for it. They have a combo and you get the stand to go with it. Mine has 6 shelves. More then enough for me. Good luck in your search.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 13, 2018)

If you get really confused, look into the smokers from Smokin-it. Sizes are clearly indicated and you have a choice of PID or analog. Pretty simple.  Life is good.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 13, 2018)

I just replaced my Bradley with a Smokin-it. More pricey but definitely an upgrade.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2018)

Jeff if your looking at the MES read through this post from Bearcaver.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...cognition-pictures-info-digital-units.246300/

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2018)

Have you thought about charcoal!
A Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM) is just about as set & forget as an electric, with that charcoal/wood flavor you just don't get with an electric smoker. Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with an electric, I have one too. But there is a flavor difference. I use my MES mostly for sausage & bacon.
Al


----------



## Geebs (Mar 17, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Have you thought about charcoal!
> A Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM) is just about as set & forget as an electric, with that charcoal/wood flavor you just don't get with an electric smoker. Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with an electric, I have one too. But there is a flavor difference. I use my MES mostly for sausage & bacon.
> Al



I second Al, I love my WSM and it’s  just about  darn set it and forget it. The temps stay pretty consistent for a charcoal smoker and the flavor I get is amazing.


----------

